# My Appartamento and Niche



## aidodo (Feb 27, 2018)

Finally got my Niche grinder to go along with my new Appartamento. Delighted with both of them. The Appartamento was giving great coffee and that was without a decent grinder. Now its fantastic.


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice! I just ordered the Niche a few days ago.


----------



## aidodo (Feb 27, 2018)

Hopefully you wont have to wait too long. Its a fantastic grinder. Consistent and easy to change settings.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Just ordered a Niche, and the Appartamento is on my shortlist for my new machine! Any regrets?


----------



## aidodo (Feb 27, 2018)

No, I am loving the appartamento. It makes great espresso. Steam power is awesome.


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Love it, what did you have before?


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Very jealous. This is my most likely next Set up.


----------



## aidodo (Feb 27, 2018)

@MrOrk A Gaggia Classic and a Delonghi KG79 "grinder". Would not recommend either. I don't get the fuss about the gaggia classic, apart from the fact that they can be got cheaply.


----------



## cavason (Oct 24, 2018)

First I like the setup. Your Rocket is awesome.

How do you think your Niche holds up against the Sette 30/270 or a Vario?


----------



## aidodo (Feb 27, 2018)

cavason said:


> First I like the setup. Your Rocket is awesome.
> 
> How do you think your Niche holds up against the Sette 30/270 or a Vario?


can't really comment on a comparison as I have never owned them. But I do know the Niche has 63mm burrs vs 40 mm for the Sette.


----------

